# Correct ArmourSkids for 2014/2015 Platinum 24 SHO (921038) to fix AutoTurn Problem??



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

Last Winter bought a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, was purchased from the local John Deere dealer. It seems like a great machine except for a problem that many other people have commented on. On the 100' driveway that slopes downward towards the house, the Auto Turn feature kept trying to turn the machine either left or right...happens both going up hill and down hill. It is a sloping asphalt driveway that does have a few low spots and high spots. If I take the snowblower on the flat grass it goes laser straight.

The tires appear to have the same/correct recommended air pressure...and yes, I've watched the Ariens YouTube video on making sure the frame is aligned perfectly...and it seems to be. But still the problem exists...AutoTurn appears too sensitive for certain terrain.

So question is...for an Ariens Model # 921038 what is the correct size/model Armour Skids...that will be my next attempt at fixing this problem.

Thanks,
-mike-


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The different models on the armor skids are just for different bolt spacing. Go take a tape measure or ruler to your skids and see how far apart the bolts are. My guess would be 3" on center.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

HighlanderNH said:


> Last Winter bought a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, was purchased from the local John Deere dealer. It seems like a great machine except for a problem that many other people have commented on. On the 100' driveway that slopes downward towards the house, the Auto Turn feature kept trying to turn the machine either left or right...happens both going up hill and down hill. It is a sloping asphalt driveway that does have a few low spots and high spots. If I take the snowblower on the flat grass it goes laser straight.
> 
> The tires appear to have the same/correct recommended air pressure...and yes, I've watched the Ariens YouTube video on making sure the frame is aligned perfectly...and it seems to be. But still the problem exists...AutoTurn appears too sensitive for certain terrain.
> 
> ...


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Nice machine, if you want to stick with O.E. Parts you can also use Ariens Poly Skid shoes to address Auto-Turn issues.


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> Nice machine, if you want to stick with O.E. Parts you can also use Ariens Poly Skid shoes to address Auto-Turn issues.


A John Deere dealer installed the poly skid shoes before I picked up the machine last Winter...but still had the AutoTurn problem. ...and that's even with checking tire pressure and double checking alignment of machines frame according to the Ariens YouTube video...which I watched 2-3 times.

AutoTurn just seems too sensitive..as soon as either the left or right side "catches" for whatever reason in the snow/ice the machine wants to turn right or left. As I said ...I would try it on a flat section of grass and there was no problem at all. Reading through many posts it seems obvious that these machines don't all have problems with tire pressure or a misalignment of the machine's frame. Try going down or up a 100'+ 6-10 degree asphalt driveway with some high and low spots with hard packed ice/snow spots and you see the problem right away. I'm an engineer...and definitely it's a real problem.

Thanks,
-mike-


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

HighlanderNH said:


> A John Deere dealer installed the poly skid shoes before I picked up the machine last Winter...but still had the AutoTurn problem. ...and that's even with checking tire pressure and double checking alignment of machines frame according to the Ariens YouTube video...which I watched 2-3 times.
> 
> AutoTurn just seems too sensitive..as soon as either the left or right side "catches" for whatever reason in the snow/ice the machine wants to turn right or left. As I said ...I would try it on a flat section of grass and there was no problem at all. Reading through many posts it seems obvious that these machines don't all have problems with tire pressure or a misalignment of the machine's frame. Try going down or up a 100'+ 6-10 degree asphalt driveway with some high and low spots with hard packed ice/snow spots and you see the problem right away. I'm an engineer...and definitely it's a real problem.
> 
> ...


Interesting I have read many posts where the Poly Skids did the trick, apparently every case is different. Hopefully the extended length ArmorSkids will do the trick for you, keep us posted.


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have 2015 Deluxe24. Center to Center on Slots is 3" and the Skids I ordered ( after speaking to Armorskid Tech was ASC 0310 ) many of the Ariens useASC 0300 and I asked the Tech to double Chk since the Model Number of my Machine wasn't on their Sizing Chart and she said I needed the ASC 0310s. Maybe cause it's a 2015? ( Be sure to order 2 Skids! ) I ordered through Home Depot App, and will do Store Pickup for free shipping! Cost for pair about $35. Cost for Ariens Polypropylene replacement Skids double that price!! I would go to HD and use Instant Chat just to be sure.Wouldnt want to STEER YOU IN WRONG DIRECTION...So to speak!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Just kurious. The poly sides have the same shape as the OE metal skids

Does the Poly skids difference in ~traction~ make that much of a difference relative to Auto-Turn usability/experience


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

ctwilly49 said:


> I have 2015 Deluxe24. Center to Center on Slots is 3" and the Skids I ordered ( after speaking to Armorskid Tech was ASC 0310 ) many of the Ariens useASC 0300 and I asked the Tech to double Chk since the Model Number of my Machine wasn't on their Sizing Chart and she said I needed the ASC 0310s. Maybe cause it's a 2015? ( Be sure to order 2 Skids! ) I ordered through Home Depot App, and will do Store Pickup for free shipping! Cost for pair about $35. Cost for Ariens Polypropylene replacement Skids double that price!! I would go to HD and use Instant Chat just to be sure.Wouldnt want to STEER YOU IN WRONG DIRECTION...So to speak!


I hope the Armor Skids work out for you, regarding the Ariens Poly Skids they are $35/pair.



mobiledynamics said:


> Just kurious. The poly sides have the same shape as the OE metal skids
> 
> Does the Poly skids difference in ~traction~ make that much of a difference relative to Auto-Turn usability/experience


I have read on many posts that they do remedy Auto-Turn issues. They are also a lot wider than the stock steel shoes which helps them glide over imperfections that the stock skids would get caught up in and trigger Auto-Turn to kick in.


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

ctwilly49 said:


> I have 2015 Deluxe24. Center to Center on Slots is 3" and the Skids I ordered ( after speaking to Armorskid Tech was ASC 0310 ) many of the Ariens useASC 0300 and I asked the Tech to double Chk since the Model Number of my Machine wasn't on their Sizing Chart and she said I needed the ASC 0310s. Maybe cause it's a 2015? ( Be sure to order 2 Skids! ) I ordered through Home Depot App, and will do Store Pickup for free shipping! Cost for pair about $35. Cost for Ariens Polypropylene replacement Skids double that price!! I would go to HD and use Instant Chat just to be sure.Wouldnt want to STEER YOU IN WRONG DIRECTION...So to speak!


Yeah right now it looks like the 2014-2015 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO takes the asc310 from Home Depot...so I'll give that a shot. I might also experiment with getting chains to sole the AutoTurn problem.

Thanks,
-mike-


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Just kurious. The poly sides have the same shape as the OE metal skids
> 
> Does the Poly skids difference in ~traction~ make that much of a difference relative to Auto-Turn usability/experience


Poly Skids didn't help me last Winter...still had AutoTurn problems... The question really is what triggers the AutoTurn to activate....that is what's causing many people's problems. There are more then a few terrain variables here..frame alignment and tire pressure ain't fixing the problem as many have found out.

-mike-


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Cardo -

When I was looking at pics, aside from material difference regarding stock skids, the profile seemed fairly on-par. I've read past post where others have sworn poly has indeed make a difference. I just can't see how a difference in material - slight change in traction would make-break the Auto-Turn system

This was the pic I was making my comparison on profile

Middle is the poly..


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Only Problems I have read was armorskids tendency to want to climb Snow Drifts instead of cut into them. I would have to attribute that to Ski Tip design and width of same. I'm almost positive this would be experienced when clearing Plow Leftovers? The same thing in the Skid Design that glides you over High Spots on Driveway and Walks would do the same on an Ice coated Drift? One reason I found for this happening is that once Armorskids are mounted the Tip is in Front of cutting Edge of Collecting Bin impairing the Machines ability to cut into rather then ride up on Slope? Also received a Message from Company Owner saying they have a new Model to avoid climbing Problem. It is vague but I think they have narrowed Tip to avoid climbing? Guess the feeling was you can't have the best of both Worlds and they have attempted to improve Design. Hope this helps anyone on the Rail regarding purchasing a SET of these.


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mentioned I had gotten a message from the Owner of Armorskids. I found it in the Garbage where I put all things important that I don't want to lose. It reads...
NEW DESIGN! My skids now have 2 different tips: NARROW TIP FORWARD: NEW! great for Concrete/ asphalt driveways and sidewalks
WIDE TIP FORWARD: Great for Gravel driveways, alleys, grass surfaces.
If you have any Questions contact me at [email protected] or call me at (630)319-5301 evenings after 6. Throwing out this info as I feel obligated to help other Members when I can. To me it sounds like 1 skid w 2 different end designs, which give the Option to mount whichever end suits you best. Don't know if this will solve Auto-Turn problems? I haven't even used my new Machine yet! But being a firm believer of Murpheys Law I bought a set in case they solve tracking problem, in which case they will be back ordered for 2 yrs..


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Home Depot has Ariens Nonabrasive Poly Skids at $34.98 each! A bit pricey for me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 24, 2015)

How difficult is it to fight the snowblower back into a straight line? Do you push or pull?


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

ctwilly49 said:


> Home Depot has Ariens Nonabrasive Poly Skids at $34.98 each! A bit pricey for me.


Wow that is pricey. 
Home Depot Canada has them for $31.00/pair so I got some.
Really strange as I always thought everything was cheaper in the US.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

pyro said:


> How difficult is it to fight the snowblower back into a straight line? Do you push or pull?


The one negative I have with Autoturn is that it is horrible to go in a straight line if you are working a snow bank down your driveway. Anytime there is any resistance on one side and none on the other, you will be fighting. With the Armorskids the Autoturn works much better because it glides more easily with less drag on either side. Negative to the skids is it will float over everything and it's harder to keep the front end down. It's all about compromising and finding a middle ground for your specific needs.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I hope the Armor Skids work out for you, regarding the Ariens Poly Skids they are $35/pair.


I just bought Ariens Non-Abrasive Skid Shows for $27.30 "shipped" on Ebay.


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> The one negative I have with Autoturn is that it is horrible to go in a straight line if you are working a snow bank down your driveway. Anytime there is any resistance on one side and none on the other, you will be fighting. With the Armorskids the Autoturn works much better because it glides more easily with less drag on either side. Negative to the skids is it will float over everything and it's harder to keep the front end down. It's all about compromising and finding a middle ground for your specific needs.


Yeah you brought up a good point about compromise when dealing with AutoTurn. I think I'll give Ariens Technical support a call before ordering the ArmorSkids for my Platinum 24 SHO. I'm sure there'll give me the old tire pressure/frame alignment talk (been there done that) that many of us know all too well. But I'll see what they say before moving forward..because as you said it is a compromise and this issue does seem to be related to each users own specific terrain/slope/surface conditions/type, etc..

I think the current AutoTurn design works pretty good for most people (works great for me on nice flat grass) but the problem is for those that are having problems...there is no way in the current Ariens design, to reduce the sensitivity of the AutoTurn feature and that is the real problem. You get too much resistance or too much wheel spin on one side or the other..and AutoTurn wakes up..and you're going for a ride either right or left..and you have to start fighting it to keep it going straight.. With all the QA testing Ariens does I'm sure they are well aware of this phenomenon by now. It should be an interesting call... 

-mike-


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Cardo -
> 
> When I was looking at pics, aside from material difference regarding stock skids, the profile seemed fairly on-par. I've read past post where others have sworn poly has indeed make a difference. I just can't see how a difference in material - slight change in traction would make-break the Auto-Turn system
> 
> ...


Mobile,

Good photo showing the different skid shoes available. The poly skids are 25% wider than the included steel shoes. How much of a a difference that makes is debatable, for some as you have also read it was enough for others apparently not enough. I'm glad to see there are options for those who are having issues with Auto-Turn as ctwilly and snowhawg also posted Armor Skids have their own issues which may have been addressed with the newer design. The best thing that happened to Armor Skids as a company was Auto-Turn.

I also attached a link to the company that manufactures the DI300 aka Auto-Turn as I often do on these threads just in case anyone is interested. They also manufacture the transmissions for Briggs & Stratton's gear driven heavy duty series blowers.


http://www.generaltransmissions.com/en/products/snow/di-300


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to take this off topic but here's my skids in progress Cardo

I have a area with a rut, so I went with AS
I also have a entrance/pathway with stonework so I decided to cap it
We'll see how it plays out in real world snow conditions

It's not final. I need to trim it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice work, that is a really good idea and it addresses the issue of preventing damage to decorative surfaces. After they are trimmed I doubt you will have any problems, good luck with them and let us know how they work.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

BTW, for the poster advising on the new skid design, my pic should show the narrow/wide tip if it helps..


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

I was told by an Ariens dealer that they worked on the auto turn problem and the current models won't have the problem. The current models have the two tone grey joysticks and in the case of the 24 platinum sho the 369 engine instead of the smaller engine. 

Truth or a good sales job?


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Or bad sales job if he's knowingly lying, although I'm not sure an actual problem existed to begin with.


----------

